# Where'd the New Posts nav link go?



## Ketjak (Dec 28, 2004)

I've been using this feature heavily, but now its place next to Search is filled with ugly grey texture. I could be missing how to access it...


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 28, 2004)

My Account > New Posts since my last visit

(It's the first item in that dropdown).


----------



## Morrus (Dec 28, 2004)

Although remember that it is an evil, nasty server-bashing function.  Uses a lot of server resources - try to only use it when things are quiet.


----------



## Ketjak (Dec 29, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Although remember that it is an evil, nasty server-bashing function.  Uses a lot of server resources - try to only use it when things are quiet.




So only during rabbit season?


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 29, 2004)

Duck season.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 29, 2004)

of course my question is this..

how come everytime I try to USE that feature (weather there are new posts or not in my subscriptons) I get the 'you can't do that' flag with the whole following page.





*KaintheSeeker*, you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:


Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
Log Out Home​
​


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 29, 2004)

You have to be a community supporter to use the search feature.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 29, 2004)

not usign the search feature. Just checking for new posts in my subscribed threads and it's always worked PRIOR to the upgrade.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 30, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> not usign the search feature. Just checking for new posts in my subscribed threads and it's always worked PRIOR to the upgrade.



 We haven't had a new upgrade - just a few style redesigns.  The upgrade happens later, when the new server is online.

 So.... your thread subscription page is not working?  The one at: http://www.enworld.org/forums/subscription.php? ?


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 30, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> We haven't had a new upgrade - just a few style redesigns. The upgrade happens later, when the new server is online.
> 
> So.... your thread subscription page is not working? The one at: http://www.enworld.org/forums/subscription.php? ?



No, it's the new posts on the 'My Account' tab.


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 30, 2004)

You're confusing "New Posts since My Last Visit" with "My Subscriptions."  The first option won't work for you since it requires the search feature.  The second should.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 30, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> You're confusing "New Posts since My Last Visit" with "My Subscriptions." The first option won't work for you since it requires the search feature. The second should.



Still doesn't explain why i get that screen now when BEFORE the upgrade the link worked.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 30, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> You're confusing "New Posts since My Last Visit" with "My Subscriptions." The first option won't work for you since it requires the search feature. The second should.



Still I get that on my screen when I could look for new posts before. Is it a change from the upgrade?


----------



## Morrus (Dec 30, 2004)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Still doesn't explain why i get that screen now when BEFORE the upgrade the link worked.



 Then you're a very lucky person and somehow had free access to the search function without being a community supporter.  

 The new posts function is part of the search function.  It searches for new posts.  It only works (and only ever has worked) for people with access to the search function.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 30, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Then you're a very lucky person and somehow had free access to the search function without being a community supporter.
> 
> The new posts function is part of the search function. It searches for new posts. It only works (and only ever has worked) for people with access to the search function.



Really? I didn't think the 'see if you got new posts on your subscriptions' function was part of the search option. I had intended to buy a subscription as soon as I could this eyar, but I thought seeing new posts on your subscriptions wasn't part of that.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 30, 2004)

The new posts function and subscriptions are two entirely different things.  I'm really confused as to what you're talking about here.

 Are you talking about this: http://www.enworld.org/forums/subscription.php?

 Or this: http://www.enworld.org/forums/search.php?do=getnew

 The two are entirely unrelated.  The latter is part of the search function (as you can see from the URL).  The former is not.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 30, 2004)

Edit - anyone else noticing that links don't seem to be parsing for some reason?


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 30, 2004)

Hmm..  Now I have.  Let me check up on the code changes I made for the feat database.

(Note that it's only the autoparser that seems disabled.  http://www.enworld.org/ still works.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 30, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> Hmm..  Now I have.  Let me check up on the code changes I made for the feat database.
> 
> (Note that it's only the autoparser that seems disabled.  http://www.enworld.org/ still works.



 If I had any idea what an autoparser was, I'd probably understand that sentence! 

 What's the difference between your link and mine?


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 30, 2004)

Test

http://www.enworld.org

EDIT: Fixed.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 30, 2004)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> EDIT: Fixed.



 Not in my earlier posts, it isn't.  

 Is it working only in posts from now on?

 Test: http://www.enworld.org/forums/search.php?do=getnew


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Dec 31, 2004)

Kain, I think the link you're looking for is this one (that lists all the new posts for your subscriptions since your last visit, right?):

http://www.enworld.org/forums/usercp.php?

I noticed it was gone from the links too.... 'tho I've also noticed that it hasn't been terribly consistent in listing new posts (sometimes when there is a new post, it doesn't show up) these past few days.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 31, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> Kain, I think the link you're looking for is this one (that lists all the new posts for your subscriptions since your last visit, right?):
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/usercp.php?
> 
> I noticed it was gone from the links too.... 'tho I've also noticed that it hasn't been terribly consistent in listing new posts (sometimes when there is a new post, it doesn't show up) these past few days.



Yeah thats the one.. and it's definitely gone (don't wnat to type it out everytime.  )


----------



## Sephiroth no Miko (Dec 31, 2004)

Oooo! I just found it! Click here:

My Account --> My User Control Panel

(it's on a dark line of text below "My Subscriptions" and above "Edit My Signature") Hope that helps!


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Dec 31, 2004)

Sephiroth no Miko said:
			
		

> Oooo! I just found it! Click here:
> 
> My Account --> My User Control Panel
> 
> (it's on a dark line of text below "My Subscriptions" and above "Edit My Signature") Hope that helps!



It does.. thanks.


----------



## Michael Morris (Dec 31, 2004)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Not in my earlier posts, it isn't.




The autoparser searches posts for passages of text that could be links by searching for http://anypattern or www.anypattern (note those will be linked when I hit the submit button).  This search is only conducted when the posts are made or editted.  So...




> Is it working only in posts from now on?




Correct, it'll only work on all new posts.  Sorry about that.


----------

